# 350 W genug?



## Willy (14. Juli 2002)

Sind 350W für

einen Athlon XP 2200+, GeForce4 Ti4400 sowie 2 Festplatten und 2 CD Laufwerke

genug???


----------



## Freaky (14. Juli 2002)

sollten dicke ausreichen....


freaky


----------



## b0bby (14. Juli 2002)

jo, wenn du glück hast kannste noch ne 100W Microwelle dran hängen


----------



## ByeBye 8492 (16. August 2002)

vielmehr wirste da aber wohl auch nicht mehr rankriegen, die Athlon's sind richtige  "Wattfresser" kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, aber es reicht erstmal dicke aus!


----------

